# Not ovulating :(



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I don't know if others have been through this and had the fear but I've been charting for two months now and I haven't ever got a postive result. I've bought a more expensive test kit and changed from charting in the evening to the morning on the advice of a fertility nurse but never have I got those two strong lines or that smiley face. We haven't been to a clinic yet and the plan was for me to just get ready and learn my cycle before we go to a clinic in the new year but now I'm a bit worried. I have been getting my periods regularly so I don't know what's wrong. Can this be a stress thing? Thanks ladies x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Anicca,

I am not in a F/f relationship, but I found out I had stopped ovulating by using ovulation sticks.  I was prescribed clomid which did make me ovulate.

Try not to worry.  Just tell your clinic when you get an appointment, but you will most probably find that they will check all this with blood tests and then give you appropriate drugs when treatment starts.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Stacey, it's looking like it's fairly common to get prescribed Clomid from looking at posts on here. Glad to hear it worked for you and made you ovulate x


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hiya  I used clear blue smiley face ovulation tests for months on everyone's recommendation and never once got a smiley face  decided to swap to tesco cheapie 2 lines, the first month I used them I got a positive, went to the clinic the next day and I'm now 7wks pregnant... 

Clear blue pregnancy test also came back negative on the same day I got a positive from first response  

Don't give up hope xx


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Monkey07,

Thank you for your reply and congrats on your pregnancy. Well I've been using cheapy two lines for nearly two months now and I started doing two tests at once in case they were defunct. Now I'm on clearblue but only been using for a few days but according to my chart I should be ovulating about now...the clearblue things cost a fortune but I invested because the nurse told me they were good. Have people been ovulating when the chart tells you you should be, when periods are regular? x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

What day are you starting to use the pee sticks? I have a cycle of 28-29 days. I monitored my cycle for 5 months before this FET. I started on day 10 and got a surge on day 12 or 13 each month


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i wee'd on sticks before miscarriage and got it saying i ovulated, but years later when i was trying again i used packets and packets (with regular 28 day cycle) and it looked like i never ovulated. GP tested me and said same.

but when the hospital did its checks (ready for my ivf) they confirmed i do ovulate?? 

and i had worried for ages

remember, the first day of your period is the first day (day 1) of FULL bleed. not the first sign of blood. i think thats one of things i got wrong. ovulate day 14 or round abouts


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi both,

Thanks for this. God it is confusing when people are getting misleading information from tests. I seem to have a 28 day cycle and I test from day 6 for about ten days...I'm on day 13 now so fingers crossed something will show in the next day or so! I was testing at the wrong time last month so maybe it's too early to say I'm not ovulating. We'll see!


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

I remember one month by BBT didn't go up until something silly like day 21 but on the month I conceived I got a positive ovulation pee on day 12 so sometimes I think additional factors, like stress, can affect when you ovulate. I have a regular 26/27 day cycle. Xx


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi


I don't get on here much these days but I see by your signature that you are looking for clinics in Manchester or Chester - have you decided upon one? We used MFS and they gave you the option of the smiley face tests or going in every morning for bloods and they would tel you when you ovulate. I remember some years ago now I did the smiley face and had my bloods done at the same time to see if the tests "worked" for me. Maybe give your chosen clinic a ring to see if they can do the same for you.


Best of luck.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks 2mummies,

Funnily enough my wife and I are going to an open evening at MFS on thursday night so I'll raise this with them. Thanks for that


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

annica - go to your GP & ask them to check for you. They'll check your progesterone levels at a certian day in your cycle & they'll know for sure. It will certainly put your mind at rest & it'll be one of the tests clinics usually want to - getting your GP to do some of them will save you a wad of cash! x


----------

